# Blue below Grn Mtn Res



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

A couple of questions for anyone who has been to the blue below Grn Mtn Res. Is the road work completed on the dam? Is the take out point the same, about 1/2 mile past the bridge? If you have floated it, is there any new trees, problems in the river to watch for? The most important question, how was the fishing? Thanks for any imput.


----------



## pocketumbleweed (Jun 14, 2012)

dam road is fine

getting stuff down to water is a little tricky, bring some ropes

i went down on a kayak a few days ago, all rafters were fine, they even went over the diversion dams with their dogs, didn't talk to the floaters about the fishing, but asked the fly fishers and they said 100 inches p/hr. ... 

... 

take out for us was springcreek rd... 

be sure to post your trip update!


----------

